# More like this, please



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Any ideas?

Doesn't have to be identical, just music with a similar feel of airy, openness and beautiful simplicity.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have no idea why I think this is similar. It's not ambient at all, but there is simplicity and a delicious haphazardness in some of Daevid Allen's work.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Weston said:


> I have no idea why I think this is similar.


I have no idea either.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Shameless bump.

:trp:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

the first part is very similar to the sound of a didgeridoo


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Il Seraglio said:


>


This video reminded me of another interesting Lustmord track I used to listen to off of the album Metavoid, its called 'The Outer Shadow'. Unfortunately I couldn't find a video on youtube of it.


----------

